# Help with hedwig wig



## NOMTW (Jan 24, 2015)

okay, so i have this cheap long blonde haloween wig that would be perfect to make a Hedwig and the Angry Inch wig. I really dont know how to go about it though...so if anyone knows how to make very large stiff curls out of cheap plastic hair let me know please







this is what it needs to look like. the wig is pretty thick and already has perfect bangs i just need to know how to make those huge curls


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I have never done this but I've seen it done. You use smooth hair rollers 2 or 3 depending on the size/length of the roller. Roll the hair, pin from the back or near the scalp. The trick? The rollers are left in, it takes a bit of work to completely hide the rollers but the look is effective. 
Jan/grey lady


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That was my thought when I first read that, but wasn't sure about the weight. Sounds doable.


----------

